# What you love about your bow



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I am trying to start a thread and I want it to be good. I was wanting to ask you guys, or girls what you love about your bow. Everybody has one or more things they love about the bow they shoot. I also want to know what you may or don't like about your bow.I really love my bow, it's smooth, quiet, fast, deadly accurate, lightweight, and short axle-to-axle length.I love everything about mine basically. I can't really think of what I don't like about it.I want everyone to be as honest and themselves as much as possible about the likes and dislikes about their bow, or bows.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

My FireStick (an Osage ELB) is durable, quiet, fast, and strong. However, the tips are a bit too wide, it's slightly crooked (the limbs bend slightly to the side, a bad thing in weaker woods), and the leatehr makes the grip too wide for the sort of accuracy that I'd like to be acheiving.

But I'll be incorporating all this into the next ones.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

oneword: everything. but mostly the speed.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

the feel of the win and win bows. its smooth and fast, quiet and accurate what else can i want


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

I absolutley love the grip on my Mathews bows, granted i do wrap them wit tennis grip so i can get a good grip in the heat!
I have a hard time with the speed tho, being tht i am 5'8ish and have a 27½ inch draw length, and my speed limit is 240 fps. I have to shoot an arrow wit a 80 grain weight on both ends and my bow turned down as much as it goes just to get it slowed down enough to pass the chroney tests...


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I love the fact that my bow is realy good all around. Not bad speed but a forgiving brace height and compact. Not to mention quiet and shock free. :tongue:


----------



## 08avenger (Sep 28, 2008)

What i love about my bow is becuse it's a hard hitting bow, quiet,and very very very light wieght.:smile_red_bike:


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

I think that if I closed my eyes, drew my bow and shot it, I think I would pick the same bow. 

Things I like in a bow;

1. the feel of the grip.
2. a smooth draw cycle, good valley, high-letoff, solid wall
3. feel at full draw, balance, not too heavy, seems to lock in place.

Bows I own;
1. Martin-Rytera Triad (best grip I've ever felt)
2. Martin Mystic, mag limbs, furious-x shoot thru cables (on-order)
3. Merlin XV fusion cams, (good grip feel, perfect ATA, smooth draw, rock solid wall) the only draw back is little valley and a slightly harsher draw cycle.
4. Merlin XT alpha cams, (2nd best grip, ATA bit too long, smooth draw, reasonable valley, slightly mushy wall)
5. Monster Bows Rebuilt Black Eagle, (descent grip, great feel, very smooth draw) draw back is typical short cable life of all Oneida bows.
6. Monster Bows Rebuilt Pro Eagle (near future)
7. Monster Bows Dragon (future)
8. Martin Shadowcat
9. Mathews Genesis (smoothest draw on the planet but no letoff, 35# max draw weight)
10. who knows what I'll end up with next... seems like I like bow companies that start with "M".

But, bottom line is a bow that you enjoy shooting. It just so happens that my list of criteria is mine, and may not suit every one.

shoot straight,
thenson


----------



## 1trackmind (Apr 6, 2008)

What I like about my Mathews Out-Back. I love when I squeese the trigger and I know I will hit were I was aiming or close enought for me....LOL It's quiet, smooth, and fun to shoot. I have killed several animals with it. I change the way I hunt because of it.... For the better.
O yea the maine reason I love it is because I own it not the BANK.
All most any one can shoot a gun but it takes skill to shoot a bow and shoot it well.


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, I'll find out as soon as I get mine. I just ordered an all black Bowtech 82nd Airborne.......It ought to be fun!!!!!

I did like my Hoyt ViperTec alot, but decided to upgrade to a newer bow. The Hoyt shot great, was smooth, quiet and fast enough. I just got the itch for a new one.......:wink:


----------



## Illinois Buck (Jun 29, 2007)

Primos The Truth - new in June 2007.

Smooth, easy to hold, and QUIET


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

the grip, the cams, speed, quiet


----------



## deermeadows (Aug 19, 2008)

daimond edge and i love the smoothness of the shot.


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

i love the riser design on my trykon...sexy curves:darkbeer:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I like your signature Deermeadows. That is absolutely true.
Amen!


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

The better question is what do I not like about my bow. The only thing I don't like is my grip which forces my hand higher than I'de like. Other than that it is an amazing bow that I think is quiet, I kinda get in the moment when I'm shooting. Feels great with a steady draw even though I am stacking at my height. Overall it's the common things you hear from a person's first bow. I'll keep it for a long time even after upgrading, just to have a memento after I become famous or to lend out to beginner archer's I meet at MIT.

Man I love archery


----------



## bonessij (Jan 28, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I am trying to start a thread and I want it to be good. I was wanting to ask you guys, or girls what you love about your bow. Everybody has one or more things they love about the bow they shoot. I also want to know what you may or don't like about your bow.I really love my bow, it's smooth, quiet, fast, deadly accurate, lightweight, and short axle-to-axle length.I love everything about mine basically. I can't really think of what I don't like about it.I want everyone to be as honest and themselves as much as possible about the likes and dislikes about their bow, or bows.


i love my bow, only 2.3 lbs 20.5 inches axle to axle, super fast and accurate, shoot thru design, no need for arm guard, comfy handle. I dont like how people think its a joke, but its fun to show prove them wrong.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i love my scepter because of its balence its wight and its x killing acceratse :thumbs_up


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

shooterdom said:


> i love the riser design on my trykon...sexy curves:darkbeer:


too true :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

the main things that i like about about my bow(martin moab) is: its lightweight, compared to others, the abrupt stop that it comes to(gives me something to pull on) the position of the grip, the nice draw it is, nice axle to axle 32.5", the forgiving brace height (7 3/8") and the string suppressor(ccs) and it is very quiet. what i dont like is the grip(doesnt cover all the way around) but that can be easily fixed. there is probaly more that i dont like, but i cant remember now, i will post later if i remember.


----------



## ByrdJr. (Dec 27, 2006)

i love my liberty cuz the speed for the brace hieght smooth draw the camo basicly ever thing nothin wrong wit it i love it :wink:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i like the almost dead feel of my Hoyt Helix, i especially love the design of the grip (it's probably the best grip on the market, which is one of the main reasons why i bought the Helix). i also like the higher mass weight, which allows me to hold a little steadier (when i'm in good enough shape, anyways). it's also a really good looking shape/design, which matches exceptionally well with the blue fusion color with a darker base coat that i was lucky enough to stumble across. to my knowledge, only a handfull of Helixes were done up in this color. the darker base coat blue fusion was only available in the last year of production for this color in 2006/2007, which was also the first year of production of the Helix. 

next up are my Winex limbs. they're made by W&W. they're a nice speedy limb, and when they were released back in 2005/2006, they were the premier limb on the market for speed. i haven't tried the newer limbs by Hoyt or W&W (900CX and 990TX by Hoyt and the INNOCarbon and N-Apecs by W&W, though i have tried the Samick Extreme BFs which i actually really liked), so i can't compare the Winex against the newer generation (although, i would absolutely love the chance to give these new limbs a road test). nonetheless, they'll still hold their own against anything else on the market today.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, I like my Equalizer cause of its speed, and it doesn't need a 6 inch or less brace height to get it. It's about the right A2A or hunting, atleast for me, and it doesn't jump at the shot. 

I'll let you guys know how the Captain shoots when I get it in.


----------



## bowmanaj (Jan 20, 2009)

Pretty simple things. I like the short axle to axle length for when Im hunting from the ground, and green the cams


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

short ata
smooth draw
no handshock
light
accurate as hell
silent

thing i hate:

at 26.5 dl at 60lbs im only getting 234 fps
backwall could be better but its not bad
not that pretty but ive done my best to make her look nice.

but it is a good first hunting bow and i have had it for 6 yrs from the time i was 12.


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

MOHALucan said:


> Well, I'll find out as soon as I get mine. I just ordered an all black Bowtech 82nd Airborne.......It ought to be fun!!!!!
> 
> I did like my Hoyt ViperTec alot, but decided to upgrade to a newer bow. The Hoyt shot great, was smooth, quiet and fast enough. I just got the itch for a new one.......:wink:


And now that I have it, I can say that I love everything about this bow. It is fast(for the arrows I'm using. See my signature for details...) extremely smooth. I can't hardly even feel it go off. It hits HARD...(again, details in my sig.) The only thing that I don't like about it is that it has a lot stiffer draw cycle than my Hoyt, but I expected that, because this is a speed bow.....it isn't as quiet as my Hoyt, but again, it's a speed bow.

All in all, I love this 82nd.....:thumbs_up


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

o and well my candy blue and white inno is pretty too. and u wana talk about curves?!?!?! its carbon so its all smooth curves


----------

